# Has anyone ever used or seen this PLOW?



## Diesel59 (Aug 20, 2010)

I came across it in an ebay search the other day......

It looks like its built super tough. Reminds me of a Boss V plow but for ATV's

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATV-...p5197Q2em7QQcategoryZ43972QQitemZ260727588736

Thoughts?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

looks like it would miss a buttload of snow in the middle.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

looks nice...almost seems a bit cheap compared to other ATV plows... Wonder how those cylinders are controlled -it does not say in the listing -electric actuator? if you find more info let us know.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

manually note the holes in ram and the pin in the cylinder.


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

I emailed the guy a few times and here are his responses:

1- we would build a 66 or 72 for an extra $100.00 for either one. as for the acuaters we can do it but its pretty expensive the acuaters are hydrualic and it would cost an extra $900.00 and thats just the cost for the acuaters. as for the instalation there would be no charge for installing them but you will have to wire the machine for them. or its somthing you could add if you would like in the future. hope this helps and we look forward to speaking to you soon. thanks.

2- the blade is 20'' tall. it mounts under the very front of the machine. it comes with the hardware to mount however the bracket does not have holes drilled you must just simply drill your own holes do to the large number of different makes and models. we will also drill the holes for you @ no extra charge if you tell us the messurments of your chasis. we can install a rubber flap for you if desired however the cost would be an additional $40.00 as for markers we can also add those for an additional $15.00 the the repacable cutting edge can be purchased thru us or it is very easy to make your own as well its your choice. we get $25.00 for a set of replacment edges. there is no warrenty on the plow reason being some people just dont have common sense. we do however stand behind our plows construction but we do not cover neglect. we are willing to work with an individual if something shall go wrong that is not the customers fault. the build time on a larger model would be aprox 2 weeks. thanks for your intrest in our pro V series plows, we look forward to serving your plowing equipment needs thanks again. if you have any other questions please feel free to ask. thanx 

Hope this helps everyone!


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

The gap in the center doesn't really bother me. In operation, the blade will only rarely be straight. With my cycle country Vee, scoop is the primary position no matter whether it's angled right, left or straight. What I don't like about it is the wings don't appear to angle back far enough. Those look like they have less angle than mine do and mine are nowhere near ideal. The only time the plow gets used in the vee position is to make the initial pass in deep snow and ideally the wings would angle back at least 45 degrees.

It would be nice if they showed a picture of the mounting plate.


----------

